# jointer push stick draw demo



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

tracing a push stick and machining it out on the cnc


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What Stick said.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I just grab a piece of plywood, use the bandsaw to cut out a push stick, complete with handle and hook. Usually less then a minute. Next time I need one normally have to make another, because the other is too chewed up to use again, has been cut up to use in something else, or has gotten misplaced.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

this was to really demo the trace right to cutting it out , I could have picked something more complicated
you are right most push stick are just cut on the fly


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*push stick*

you are right it was over kill but it was just to show a trace , right to the part being cut, and it was simple
I have done more complicated traces


----------

